# Moms- paddling & diastasis?



## brenda

It depends on how big the separation is. Here is a good website that will fill you in on some exercises and myths about diastasis.
BeFit-Mom Diastasis Recti/Abdominal Separation


----------



## nicoleg

Thanks, Brenda! My gap is 3 fingers width, but it was a 2 a couple of months ago. I've been doing yoga (didn't know to avoid triangle pose, but have been avoiding the obvious ab intense poses, like boat) and paddled a couple of times. So I made the gap bigger. I am just 3 months post partum, so I think I will have to not paddle this season until I can repair the diastasis and gain my core strength back. Bummer.


----------

